

Vim-go – Go development plugin for Vim - farslan
https://github.com/fatih/vim-go

======
farslan
A guest post at GopherAcadamy shows the features in more detail:
[http://blog.gopheracademy.com/vimgo-development-
environment](http://blog.gopheracademy.com/vimgo-development-environment)

Let me know what you think about it. Any improvements and feedbacks are
welcome.

